
Warner Music Group Breach Letter - croes
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/7201631-Warner-Music-Group-Breach-Letter-BC.html
======
_trampeltier
Why did they even store the CVC number?

~~~
throw_away
They were pirating them. & then another pirate stole their booty trove.

